#ubuntu-manual 2010-07-19
<trijntje> Hi all, something strange seems to be up with Launchpad, it shows almost all strings for Dutch (and most other languages) as untranslated, while I know for sure that many are already translated for Dutch
<jenkins> trijntje: are you looking at lucid-e1 or lucid-e2 translations? I think the focus was changed to the second edition (lucid-e2) the other day
<trijntje> jenkins, looking at e1
<jenkins> lucid-e1 was last changed 2 days ago apparently, what were you expecting it to say?
<jenkins> as far as untranslated strings etc
<trijntje> I dont have the exact numbers, but something like 60% was translated before, and only about 100 suggestions 2 days ago
<trijntje> now its 70% untranslated and 787 new suggestions
<jenkins> may be when it was changed from open to structured any translations that were made by people not in the translation team we changed to suggestions?
<trijntje> maybe, I dont know much about LP. But that would make many people sad..
 * trijntje feel guilty to all those people for asking it to be changed
<jenkins> trijntje: it should have been structured some one had gone and changed it to open when it should not have been
<jenkins> thats my only reasnable suggestion
<trijntje> jenkins, Ok, if I know its not some LP error I'll go and review those suggestions, thanks for your time
<jenkins> trijntje_away: no worries hopefully it will not take you long
<trijntje_away> jenkins, Its a good thing anyway that all 'unauthorised' translations are reviews, so we'll just have to live with the extra work ;)
<jenkins> :)
<infosoft> Who could compile Ubuntu manual (lucid-e2 branch) with this Lithuanian translation file http://infosoft.lt/lt.po ? My "boss" is probably having holidays or something like that. I can't use Bazaar because of local proxy (Bazaar fails to download branches). To test if I there's no LaTex errors and etc. I need to see the PDF file. Please, help me :)
<jenkins> infosoft: give me a minute and I will do it
<trijntje_away> jenkins, Its a good thing anyway that all 'unauthorised' translations are reviews, so we'll just have to live with the extra work ;)
<jenkins> trijntje_away: yea probably a good thing
<jenkins> infosoft: it is not working I have a feeling kevin may not have set it all up in lucid-e2, but I am not sure
<infosoft> builds.ubuntu-manual.org shows there's error with ch-licence or something like that (I don't know if it's e1 or e2 build).
<jenkins> I think thats lucid-e1
<jenkins> one error is butto has been used instead of button
<jenkins> but I can't see it in launchpad
<infosoft> I can't find it too. Did you really used http://infosoft.lt/lt.po file (maybe you tried original from the branch)?
<jenkins> I think builds.ubuntu-manual.org may have not been updated, recently I don't think the new po file is there. I am about to try your files
<jenkins> no build errors loads of font errors, I am uploading the pdf for you now. To me it does not look right but I don't speak the language
<jenkins> http://ubuntuone.com/p/9zD/
<infosoft> Yep, it's not right. The file uses UTF-8, but it seems browsers ignore that.
<infosoft> When I enter the file address, the browser loads file content incorrectly (symbols like ą, č, ę, ė, į, ... are "damaged")
<infosoft> In that case one of the options is to download it manually from Launchpad: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/lucid-e2/+pots/ubuntu-manual/lt/+export
<jenkins> I think we need to specify a font that works for your language
<infosoft> But some symbols were shown wrong not because of the font (at least I think so)
<jenkins> I need to run some errands be back in a bit
<infosoft> ė is shown as Ä—
<infosoft>  when trying to use ASCII instead of UTF-8.
<infosoft> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/52158924/po_ubuntu-manual-lt.po
<infosoft> Maybe there's something bad in hosting server which is used for my website.
<infosoft> Now I get it! There wasn't set MIME Type for po files, so browser thought it's plain text file with standard ASCII coding. It seems that because of that you've downloaded "damaged" po file. Now I've fixed that problem, but you can use the link given above.
<infosoft> Damn, it's hard to be the only person translating the manual (almost all translators ran away after showing lucid-e2). Now it's me and 2 friends (and they both are having holidays :) ).
<infosoft> jenkins: ping (don't worry about font, everything is explained above).
<jenkins> infosoft: I have used the new file and there is sitll some font errors but no as many, there are some latex errors which I am trying to work out now
<infosoft> 1-355 entries shouldn't have Latex errors. I haven't checked yet another entries and that's why there probably are lots of errors.
<jenkins> there is only 4 errors as far as I can tell
<jenkins> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/lucid-e1/+pots/ubuntu-manual/lt/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=\meniu{ should be menu not meniu
<jenkins> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/lucid-e1/+pots/ubuntu-manual/lt/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=\windows{ \windows should be \window
<jenkins> that may be it
<infosoft> Yes
<infosoft> Probably I should sleep more (5 hours aren't enoug) :D
<jenkins> no worries, the are small errors its fine :)
<infosoft> *enough
<daker> godbyk, ping
<godbyk> daker: pong
<daker> can you sync the website
<daker> ?
<godbyk> sure.
<daker> infosoft, want to see his translations
<godbyk> it's not auto-syncing?
<daker> no
<godbyk> weird.
<godbyk> okay, let me look
<daker> ah i don't know if it's auto syncing or not
<godbyk> Okay, I've run 'bzr pull'.
<godbyk> didn't find anything new.
<infosoft> I want to see lucid-e2 :) (lucid-e1 is "stopped")
<daker> godbyk, so it's synced or not ?
<godbyk> daker: it should be synced.. it's at revision number 89 right now.
<daker> oki thanks
<godbyk> it's using the trunk branch. is that the one it should be using?
<godbyk> infosoft: the lucid-e1 and lucid-e2 branches are for the manual. are you referring to the PDFs or something else?
<daker> godbyk, yes
<infosoft> I want to see Lithuanian PDF from lucid-e2 branch. http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org contains 2010-07-15 translations (I've changed much...)
<infosoft> much since that day
<godbyk> infosoft: ah, there are no translations for the lucid-e2 branch yet, sorry.
<godbyk> Translations should be applied to the lucid-e1 branch.
<infosoft> Ech... There's much LaTex errors in e1 (other translators don't know enough about LaTex). I was working on e2
<godbyk> infosoft: Ah, well, e2 is in flux right now. We're fixing bugs in it, so some of your translations may need to be retranslated (as we change the original text).
<godbyk> Also, the translations that are listed for e2 are probably not up to date.
<infosoft> Oh, it's clear now. However I won't work with e1 translations (I'm the only one active left; there's also 2 my friends, but they are on holidays...), because it would mean I had to translate almost everything from zero (there's too much style errors, others didn't understand the use of \gls, ...).
<godbyk> infosoft: I understand.  I think the deadline for the second edition being finalized and released is 29 July.  So you shouldn't have to wait much longer.
<infosoft> I don't think there will be much changes.
<godbyk> infosoft: There will be quite a few between e1 and e2, actually, because I've rearranged the margin notes (which means that launchpad will see those paragraphs as completely different).
<infosoft> Thanks for notification.
<godbyk> No problem. I just want to make sure you're not wasting your effort at the moment. :)
<godbyk> I'll be back in a bit. I'm going to grab some lunch.
<infosoft> Rearranging isn't bad. I will have older translations file so I'll need only to copy them into new places and maybe modify some of them.
<veetmo> hello everyone
<veetmo> i have a question regarding the quickshot domain
<infosoft> Hi, veetmo :)
<veetmo> who should i contact about this issue
<veetmo> i was in contact with benjamin
<veetmo> he sent me an email 3 days ago, i just saw it now
<godbyk> veetmo: What's the issue?  (I'm out of the loop, I think.)
<doctormo> thorwil: My friend was asking why it's not possible to put the ubuntu manual on the desktop when netbook-launcher is in use, I tried to explain that you can't see files on nbl but he didn't understand. Is there any plan to have a .desktop file for the manual?
<thorwil> doctormo: nbl? i'm not aware of such a plan. afaik there's a put-nothing-on-the-desktop rule to avoid clutter?
<godbyk> doctormo: I suppose if we have a package for the manual, there will be a .desktop file, too.
<godbyk> At the moment, the only way to get the manual is to download the pdf itself.
<doctormo> godbyk: Yes, this was just a problem on a machine I installed with the netbook launcher and wanted the manual there visible.
<doctormo> I used evence -f /usr/local/ubuntu-manual/desktop-1004.pdf
<doctormo> evince*
 * thorwil jumps on his bicycle to ride into the sunset
<daker> godbyk, i am trying to find Arabic translators, so i am going to create a team in lp
<infosoft> godbyk isn't here :)
<daker> how can to add a team so it can manage a specific translation ?
#ubuntu-manual 2010-07-20
<daker> can someone gibe the link for the maverik roadmap is ?
<daker> i mean for the manual
<nisshh> daker: i didnt know there was one...
<daker> O_o
<hannie> Is there anyone from the u-m team here?
<daker> just ask hannie
<thorwil> perhaps :9
<hannie> ok, here I come:
<hannie> In LP lucid-e2 all my translations have changed from accepted to suggestion
<hannie> In e1 it was ok
<hannie> What is happening here?
<hannie> btw I have read the log about this from trijntje
<nisshh> hannie: is it possible someone has been mucking around changing the settings or something (iv never translated, im not a good person to ask about that)
<hannie> Yes, last week there was a change from open to
<infosoft> Have you tried to upload po file again?
<hannie> ... I forgot the word.
<hannie> I translate online
<dpm> hannie, I'd also recommend asking at the #launchpad IRC channel, as this has happened to other things as well, and the sooner the developers know, the easier to track if it is a bug
<hannie> thank you, dpm, this is a good tip
<infosoft> Godbyk mentioned yesterday tha he might change order of some entries
<hannie> The problem is, how do you reach the right people?
<dpm> Changing settings from Open to Structured should not demote translations to suggestions, afaik
<infosoft> Find the group and press "Contact team's owner" or something like that
<dpm> hannie, in #launchpad you can ping danilos, henninge, jtv or myself (although I'm not a Launchpad developer)
<hannie> dpm, I am going to try just that, thank you for your tips
<dpm> hannie, no worries, I'm glad if I can help a bit :)
<hannie> Another question: how can I save this log?
<hannie> I use Empathy at the moment, but cannot find it in the menu
<hannie> I have just copied and pasted this conversation, but there must be a better way.
<hannie> Is the command /msg Somebody allowed here?
<daker> apparently yes
<daker> it starts with /
<daker> then here the style guide
<daker> http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/style-guide.pdf
<daker> page 13  for the commands
<daker> hannie, ping
<hannie> Should I answer daker,pong?
<daker> yes
<daker> that's all
<hannie> ah, understood
 * daker is test for hannie 
<thorwil> godbyk-sagan: http://www.behance.net/gallery/Getting-Started-with-Ubuntu-10_04-Title-Page/588233
 * thorwil hits the road
#ubuntu-manual 2010-07-21
<godbyk> w00t!  I have electricity at home again!  I have rejoined the civilized world.
<daker> godbyk, <thorwil> godbyk-sagan: http://www.behance.net/gallery/Getting-Started-with-Ubuntu-10_04-Title-Page/588233
<godbyk> daker: Thanks. I saw that a bit earlier.
<godbyk> thorwil disappeared before I could respond, though. :)
<godbyk> daker: Did the website ever update like you expected it to?
<daker> should ask infosoft
<daker> infosoft, is the translations oki on the website ?
<infosoft> I'll check now.
<daker> ooki
<infosoft> It seems good. I thought there was going to be released new design. Translations are good (I'm kinda grammar and constant style maniac and that means usually I don't make much mistakes :) )
<daker> good
<daker> thanks for what you have done
<infosoft> I mean my native language. My English skills are ... not well enough. I understand everything but it's sometimes hard to express something in that language :D
<godbyk> Heh.. it's hard for us native English speakers to express things in the language sometimes! :)
<infosoft> Interesting... "Heh" can be translated as "ech" :D
<infosoft> I mean sometimes I use this expression.
<infosoft> But not in the manual, of course. :)
<daker> hi humphreybc
<daker> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-arabic-manual
<humphreybc> daker!
<humphreybc> cool, explain?
<daker> we will create a team that will maintain the arabic translation
<daker> for the manual
<daker> for each version
<daker> i'll try to find about 20 person from the arabic loco team
<humphreybc> nice
<daker> there are replies from people interested
<humphreybc> sweet as
<humphreybc> did you get my email with the psd files?
<daker> yes
<daker> actually i have some work to do for the university
<humphreybc> no problem
<humphreybc> there isn't a huge rush :)
<humphreybc> real life is important too haha
<daker> i'll will start in august
<humphreybc> :)
<humphreybc> you're a legend daker
<daker> so write something for me if you want
<daker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdnaneBelmadiaf
<humphreybc> daker: sure thing, I'll make a memo to do so soon
<daker> humphreybc, thanks :D
<daker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep
<daker> ooups
<daker> http://whichloadsfaster.com/?l=ubuntu-manual.org/&r=www.ubuntu.com
<daker> a cool apps
<daker> godbyk, ping
<mhall119> godbyk: daker says ubuntu-manual is/was hosted with dreamhost
<mhall119> I was wondering if you thought they were a good host, or if you had any problems with them
<flan> Moving almost done!
<flan> I'll be able to write code again soon!
<flan> And, y'know, become undead. Like a zombie. Rather than just a lurker.
<nisshh> flan: hehe
<flan> It's been tough. :(
<nisshh> flan: moving country or just area?
<flan> Just within the city.
<flan> But delays keep happening.
<nisshh> right
<flan> I don't think I've even said anything in here in a week.
<c7p> hellow world
<godbyk> Hey, c7p.
<godbyk> Do you know of any remaining bugs in the Greek edition?
<c7p> hey godbyk :)
<c7p> nope, do you ?
<godbyk> Or shall I push the big green button tonight?
<godbyk> None that I know of, though I'm sure we'll find plenty after it's been published. ;-)
<c7p> actually send me the final pdf to check it for sure
<c7p> xD surelly :P
<godbyk> Sure thing.
<godbyk> c7p: Have you proofed thorwil's wrap-around cover?
<c7p> yes
<thorwil> would be great to finally have a translation done an out there :)
<godbyk> thorwil: I agree.
<c7p> i agree too
<godbyk> I think the German translation is next on the list.
<godbyk> I haven't heard from any of the other translation editors, so I don't know about the progress on other translations.
<c7p> from what i see in Galician and Spanish the translation is also completed, maybe a mail on the mailing list will motivate someone with proper knowledge to become editor
<godbyk> Yeah, I'll send out an email soon asking for updates.
<c7p> ok, I'll be back in a few mins
<c7p> godbyk: will you send me the pdf today or I'm waiting it for tomorrow ?
<godbyk> c7p: Uploading now.
<godbyk> They will be at http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/builds/ubuntu-manual-el-print.pdf and http://builds.ubuntu-manual.org/builds/ubuntu-manual-el-screen.pdf
<godbyk> It's uploading the second pdf now.
<godbyk> Okay, both PDFs have been uploaded now.
<godbyk> c7p: Just let me know on irc or email if there are any bugs or if we're good to go.
<godbyk> I'll have to upload the print version to lulu.com and then update the url on the copyright page of the screen version (to point to the lulu.com url).
<godbyk> But that'll be the only change I make.
<c7p> back
<c7p> i'm checking both pdfs now
<thorwil> good night! :)
<c7p> godbyk: hmm ... on index i found "Apt" and "apt" entries, should they become one entry ?
<c7p> the pdf screen is ok
<godbyk> I'm back now.
<godbyk> c7p: Probably, yeah.
<c7p> ok, and one more question
<c7p> on the printed edition of the manual, how can one understand that the word/term that he is reading (e.g server) is explained on the glossary ?
<godbyk> You'll have to search the .tex file for something like \commandlineapp{Apt} and change it.
<godbyk> c7p: They can't.
<c7p> ok thx
<godbyk> Most of the terms are explained in the text.  The glossary is more for quick lookups.
<c7p> yes from \commandlineapp{Apt} to \commandlineapp{apt}
<godbyk> (I'd like there to be a lot more glossary entries in the future, but that'll be for the Maverick edition, maybe.)
<c7p> yeah you're right
<c7p> great, that would definitely help newcomers
<c7p> the tex file is the one i have on my local pc ? or should i download it ?
<godbyk> I just committed a couple minor fixes (that don't affect the appearance).  So you'd best grab the latest ubuntu-manual-el.tex from the repository.
<c7p> ok
<infosoft> It might be useful to add section "Main Terms" in ubuntu-manual.org :)
<c7p> godbyk: ok done, who can push it on repo ?
<godbyk> I can if you want to email it to me.
<c7p> ok thank you, message sent
<c7p> put the lulu link at place, build the manual, press the green button and we are ready to party :P
<godbyk> cool
<godbyk> will do.
<godbyk> c7p: New PDFs are up. Same place.
<c7p> should I recheck them ?
<godbyk> sure. at least for your apt bug
<c7p> it's ok you can go on
<godbyk> 'kay
<daker> jenkins, are you around ?
<jenkins> daker: Hello
<daker> hi
<daker> PM
<jenkins> sure go for it
<jenkins> infosoft: what was that latex link you gave me?
<godbyk> daker: you still around?
<daker> godbyk, yep
<godbyk> daker: cool. we should be ready to publish the greek edition in just a few minutes.
<godbyk> do you have time to hang around and help us get it on the website?
<godbyk> c7p: is the greek translation of the website up to par?
<c7p> par ?
<godbyk> are the translations okay (up-to-date, correct, etc.)?
<c7p> yap from what i remember
<c7p> but I'm not sure if the lattest translations are loaded on site
<godbyk> May be a good time to check. (Before we start sending all the Greeks to the site.) :-)
<daker> godbyk, sure
<daker> do we still it's e1 or e2 ?
<daker> it's e1 or e2 ?
<godbyk> daker: It's the first edition of the Greek translation.
<daker> actually i can't upload anything
<daker> i have problems with the provider
<daker> i'll make just patchs
<daker> then you can apply them
<godbyk> okay.
<daker> the name of the file is ?
<c7p> the translations are ok
<c7p> (I mean on the site)
<daker> godbyk, the name of the file is ?
<daker> c7p, the code of the language is ?
<godbyk> daker: language code is 'el'
<daker> godbyk, the name of the file is ?
<infosoft> jenkins: Probably you want http://www.maths.tcd.ie/~dwilkins/LaTeXPrimer/    Sorry I couldn't answer earlier. I'm a little bit busy :) There you'll find good LaTex summary (but it's more useful for scientific articles and there's not much about text formatting, styles, etc.)
<jenkins> thanks infosoft, no worrie I will book mark it this time
<c7p> el
<daker> Galego ?
<c7p> nope
<c7p> Ελληνικά or Greek
<daker> ah oki
<daker> th pdf on the server will be named as ?
<c7p> are you asking me ?
<daker> nop godbyk
<godbyk> daker: Just a moment.
<daker> oki
<godbyk> I'm going to add another php file to the website that will simply redirect to lulu.com.
<godbyk> I'm having trouble getting the URLs in the copyright page (due to using Greek characters in the url or url-encoded text [with % characters]).
<godbyk> Let me get you the file names.
<daker> feel free to do anything
<godbyk> They will be named: Ξεκινώντας με το Ubuntu 10.04.pdf
<godbyk> URLs for downloads will be:
<infosoft> jenkins: There's another book where you'll find much formatting and other information. Sadly, I don't remember URL, so I've uploaded PDF file of this book: http://infosoft.lt/LATEX_Tutorials.pdf
<godbyk> screen:  http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/10.04/el/screen/Ξεκινώντας με το Ubuntu 10.04.pdf
<godbyk> print: http://files.ubuntu-manual.org/manuals/getting-started-with-ubuntu/10.04/el/screen/Ξεκινώντας με το Ubuntu 10.04.pdf
<godbyk> daker: If you want versions of the files with _ instead of spaces, I can do that, too.
<c7p> wow it's big
<godbyk> daker: oh, and I'll upload them to the vrac mirror also.
<godbyk> c7p: yeah, but no one will ever see that url.
<c7p> ah np then
<jenkins> thanks infosoft I have saved that for refernece
<daker> godbyk, do we still need mirrors ?
<godbyk> daker: probably not.
<daker> so i'll remove them
<godbyk> daker: I should probably have you write this php script. You'd do a better job of it. :-)
<daker> with the next version will do this job your self :D
<godbyk> lol
<daker> we should have a news system
<godbyk> yeah, we should.
<daker> on the website
<dutchie> isn't that twitter?
<dutchie> we should use that more
<daker> yes
<daker> everything is oki ?
<daker> godbyk,
<godbyk> hey, daker .
<daker> i'll send you diff files
<daker> 2 diff files
<godbyk> okay
<daker> @all are you ready ?
<c7p> yap :P
<godbyk> daker: I'm typing as fast as I can. :-)
<daker> i am not talking to you, i know you are typing :)
<c7p> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwwWo-NzPFo lol "Java 4 Ever"
#ubuntu-manual 2010-07-22
<c7p> daker, godbyk how is it going ?
<infosoft> c7p: Holly shit! That's funny video :) I kinda like Java, but it's a little bit slow (compared to other programming languages).
<godbyk> c7p: pretty good.
<godbyk> just finishing up.
<infosoft> Javatar :D
<c7p> infosoft: yap it's pretty hilarious :d
<c7p> godbyk, i feel sleepy :S, do you need me something else ?
<godbyk> c7p: Nope. It'll be another half hour to an hour before it's up.
<godbyk> I'll send you an email. :-)
<c7p> ok nice :D
<c7p> night, evening, morning all
<daker> jenkins, the toc is empty :s
<daker> i can't get it work
<jenkins> toc?
<daker> latex
<jenkins> ok paste bin what you have so far
<daker> if anyone want to see the stats for the Greek version
<daker> http://stats.ubuntu-manual.org/downloads/?id=23
<daker> printed version  http://stats.ubuntu-manual.org/downloads/?id=24
<daker> jenkins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/467485/
<daker> that one is the main file
<daker> the other file are all like that http://paste.ubuntu.com/467486/
<daker> just section and subsection
<jenkins> do you have page-title.tex? I am getting an error od not finding it
<daker> yes
<daker> page-title.tex is empty :)
<jenkins> what about chapitre-browser.tex?
<daker> all the chapter are like that one http://paste.ubuntu.com/467486/
<jenkins> ok, so whats not showing?
<daker> the toc is empty
<daker> brb in 15min
<daker> chapter-glade.tex http://paste.ubuntu.com/467486/
<jenkins> whats toc stand for?
<jenkins> table of contents?
<infosoft> jenkins: Hi! Yep, toc - table of contents :)
<jenkins> thanks infosoft
<jenkins> hello o/
<daker> back
<jenkins> daker: http://ubuntuone.com/p/AIK/ there is a table of contents at the start of it
<daker> yes that's what i want
<daker> how can i do that ?
<jenkins> I did not do anything, I built it by doing xelatex daker.tex . I named the main file daker.tex
<daker> i'll try with xelatex
<daker> there is any toc.tex in your folder ?
<daker> from what file did he get the titles ?
<jenkins> soryy daker laptop battery went
<daker> \o/
<jenkins> how are you getting on
<daker> error : ! Package inputenc Error: Unicode char \u8:éde not set up for use with LaTeX.
<daker> and i use : \usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}
<jenkins> hmm I got those as well, I figured it was something I was missing
<jenkins> what language are you writing it in?
<daker> french
<daker> we can use something like this :
<daker> \includegraphics[width=200px, height=200px]{images.png}
<daker> with px ?
<jenkins> I don't know I use [scale = 0.8]
<daker> the toc works
<jenkins> how were you building it before?
<jenkins> try \usepackage[utf8ttf]{inputenc} and see if that fixes it
<daker> i were using gummi
<daker> with pdflatex
<daker> ! LaTeX Error: File `utf8ttf.def' not found.
<jenkins> hmm, ok
<daker> in the toc there something wrong
<jenkins> does \usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc} work?
<jenkins> whats wrong with it?
<daker> the section is : Pourquoi utiliser WebKit?
<daker> and in the top he wrote just : P
<jenkins> is that in the pdf i linked to you?
<daker> the toc in the pdf you linked to me has nothing related with titles of the section
<daker> he used the toc of the quick guide for the translators
<jenkins> whos he?
<daker> xelatex
<daker> give a look at the pdf you linked to me
<daker> and you will see
<daker> how can i find error in the log?
<daker> errors* :)
<jenkins> lol now i get it, that may be because I was messing around with several files. errors usually start with !
<daker> do you have any script to catch those errors ?
<jenkins> nope I just do a ctrl + f for !
<jenkins> the rest have the word warning by them
<daker> oki
<daker> other question
<daker> well the chapters and the section starts with 0
<daker> 0.3 Pourquoi utiliser WebKit
<daker> i want to tell him to start from 1 not from 0
<daker> <daker> the section is : Pourquoi utiliser WebKit?
<daker> <daker> and in the top he wrote just : P
<daker> it's oki with i didn't set a title form this
<jenkins> start at 1 o this is possible I just can't rember how
<daker> i don't want him to write 1.1, 1.2
<daker> for chapter 1, 2, 3
<daker> and sections 1.1, 1.2, 2.1 etc...
<jenkins> try adding \setcounter{secnumdepth}{1} to the preamble
<daker> he removed the numbers from chapters and subsections
<jenkins> has he done them by hand?
<daker> what ?
<daker> i think it shoud be like this \setcounter{secnumdepth}{3}
<daker> but the numbering is not oki
<jenkins> I don't understand, can you show me what the numbers are at the moment and what they should be
<jenkins>  \setcounter{secnumdepth}{1} should start form one not 0 as you said (14:22:37) daker: i want to tell him to start from 1 not from 0
<daker> looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/467515/
<daker> the should look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/467516/
<jenkins> thanks we were thinking the same thing
<daker> \o/
<daker> i'll recompile the pdf just to be sure
<jenkins> is Conteneurs a chapter?
<daker> where ?
<jenkins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467486/ line 34
<jenkins> I am trying to work out if \subsection has been used where \section should have been
<jenkins> line 14 palette is a better, suggestion is that a chapter?
<daker> no it's a section of the Glade chapter
<daker> Conteneurs is subsubsection
<jenkins> can you put it all in bzr please?
<daker> sorry i can't upload anything, 0k/s for upload
<daker> the ISP have some problems
<jenkins> ok cool, erm have you tried adding \setcounter{secnumdepth}{1} ?
<daker> the some thing
<daker> same
<jenkins> \setcounter{section}{1} may be?
<daker> the same thing but now it start with 0.2
<daker> before it's start with 0.1
<daker> <jenkins> I am trying to work out if \subsection has been used where \section should have been
<daker> yes you are right
<jenkins> o right cool
<jenkins> i was getting very stuck on what else to sugest
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467531/
<daker> :s
<jenkins> delete/comment out \setcounter{secnumdepth}{3} ?
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/467533/
<jenkins> try commenting line 13 out
<jenkins> also try changing book to article on the first line, then we can work out if it is the latex style
<jenkins> daker: did you get my last two posts?
<daker> yes
<daker> do you think article is good
<daker> because i want to print it
<jenkins> I have no clue on the differnece I use article because thats all i have needed, I only suggested it to see if it was the book style that was causing it
<daker> if i did \chapter*{Bla Bla}
<daker> it should apper in the TOC
<jenkins> I don't know I only use \section{},
<daker> ?
<jenkins> I need to do some house work be back in a while
<daker> oki
<daker> see ya
<godbyk> I haven't read the entire conversation, daker and jenkins.  But a couple things: 1. you have to run the file through pdflatex (or xelatex) twice to get the table of contents.
<godbyk> 2. using \chapter* or \section* (with the *) will tell latex *not* to put an entry in the table of contents.
<daker> thanks i have found that http://www.andy-roberts.net/misc/latex/toctutorial.html
<daker> and now the toc is working
<godbyk> cool
<daker> thanks
<godbyk> Time to fix some lunch.
<godbyk> Be back in a bit.
<infosoft> http://www.cha.lt/uploads/posts/20100722_08.jpg  :)
<jenkins> hey daker hows it going?
<daker> <daker> thanks i have found that http://www.andy-roberts.net/misc/latex/toctutorial.html
<daker> <daker> and now the toc is working
<daker> it's the fancy package
<jenkins> cool, I got so busy here and then everyone came home glad you sorted it
<daker> thanks for your help
<jenkins> no worries
<jenkins> I am still learning :)
<c7p> hello all
<daker> hi c7p
<jenkins> hey c7p I hear congrats is in order
<c7p> hi
<infosoft> Holla, c7p :)
<c7p> hehe :D
<c7p> 190 hits on July 22, pretty nice for first day
<jenkins> well done thanks for the thanks c7p
<c7p> np jenkins
<daker> look a non official group http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-manual/106030906095729?ref=search
<daker> someone should post a link to the Greek manual
<daker> on facebook & twitter
<jenkins> I can do facebook only ben can do twitter iirc
<daker> dutchie, godbyk ?
<godbyk> I emailed Ben when I emailed the list. So I figure he'll jump on it when he wakes up or gets home or whatever.
<daker> oki
<dutchie> daker: yes/
<jenkins> dutchie: can you access the manual twitter.
<jenkins> ?
<dutchie> err
<dutchie> maybe
<dutchie> i did know the pw
<dutchie> aha, found it
<jenkins> cool dutchie can we work out what to post about the greek manual on twiter and facebook
<jenkins> You can now download the greek edition http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.04/el/screen. Or buy a printed copy: http://ubuntu-manual.org/buy/gswu1004e1/el . Well done to the greek team.
<jenkins> is that ok people?
<jenkins> You can now download the greek edition http://ubuntu-manual.org/download/10.04/el/screen. Or buy a printed copy: http://ubuntu-manual.org/buy/gswu1004e1/el . Well done to the greek translation team.
<dutchie> sounds good to me
<jenkins> right do you have facebook access as well
<jenkins> I can do it on facebook if you like
<jenkins> we don't want to do it twice thats all
<dutchie> i don't have facebook access
<dutchie> tweeted
<jenkins> facebooked
<c7p> cool
<c7p> night all
<jenkins> night c7p
<jenkins> night all
<dutchie> night jenkins
<brandonj> congrats to all involved with the greek release
#ubuntu-manual 2010-07-23
<daker> godbyk, ping
<godbyk> daker: pong
<daker> how to add a space between two paragraphs ?
<daker> i used \\ but it's not working
<daker> also the \linebreak[2] is not working
<godbyk> daker: As just a one-time thing or do you always want space between your paragraphs?
<daker> always
<daker> the paragraphs are too close
<godbyk> Put \setlength{\parskip}{\baselineskip} before your \begin{document}
<godbyk> \baselineskip will give you one line of blank space.
<godbyk> you can use 2\baselineskip for two lines, etc.  also, 0.5\baselineskip for half a line.
<godbyk> (you can use other dimensions, if you prefer.. like 3mm or 0.25in or 12pt)
<daker> the default is one line ?
<godbyk> the default is no space.
<daker> no he add a space
<daker> between paragraphs and to the TOC
<godbyk> I don't understand.
<godbyk> The default space between paragraphs in the article class, for instance, is technically 1 to 2 pt.
<daker> it's a book class not article
<daker> when i did \setlength{\parskip}{\baselineskip}
<daker> a space is added between paragraphs
<daker> and between the titles of the toc
<godbyk> Ah, yeah, that's true.
<godbyk> The \parskip length is used in multiple places for different things.
<godbyk> book class has the same spacing as the article class.. 0-1pt.  (not 1-2 like I said before. sorry. misread the code.)
<godbyk> try moving your \setlength command to someplace after the \tableofcontents comand.
<godbyk> then it should only affect things below that point.
<godbyk> (though there are likely to be other undesirable side-effects to globally setting the \parskip length like this.)
<daker> last Question
<daker> how can reduce the height between the top and the content
<godbyk> the top margin?
<daker> yep
<godbyk> I would use the geometry package.
<godbyk> \usepackage[top=0.5in]{geometry}
<godbyk> run 'texdoc geometry' to see the manual for it.
<godbyk> but you can set the top, bottom, left, and right margins with it (among other things).
<daker> i use
<daker> \usepackage[paperwidth=150mm, paperheight=200mm,left=15mm,top=15mm,width=120mm, height=160mm,headheight=6mm,headsep=4mm,footskip=10mm,marginparsep=2mm,marginparwidth=13mm]{geometry}
<godbyk> yeah, just adjust the top margin from 15 mm to something smaller.
<daker> oki
<godbyk> What are you working on, if you don't mind my asking?
<daker> i dont know what we call that in english
<daker> oh ye it's something like a dissertation study
<daker> it's for the university
<brandonj> thesis
<daker> we can call it like that
<godbyk> daker: cool
<godbyk> Hey, humphreybc-cell
 * humphreybc-cell groans
<humphreybc-cell> Heya
<godbyk> humphreybc-cell: what're you groaning about? :)
<humphreybc-cell> So much to do
<humphreybc-cell> Not enough time
<humphreybc-cell> And I have had a very unproductive week
<humphreybc-cell> I see Greek is done
<humphreybc-cell> Yay!
<godbyk> humphreybc-cell: I hear ya.  There was a big wind storm here, and I didn't have electricity for 3 days.
<humphreybc-cell> Haha
<godbyk> But yeah, we released the Greek manual.  So feel free to unleash the fanfare.
<humphreybc-cell> My except
<humphreybc-cell> Blah
<humphreybc-cell> Android. ..
<godbyk> I blame my phone for my bad typing skills, too. ;-)
<humphreybc-cell> My excuse is that I have been dating a girl that I met last weekend
<godbyk> (Stupid Swype keyboard nails me all the time.)
<godbyk> Ah, congrats.
<humphreybc-cell> Haha thanks
<godbyk> @%$#@!
<godbyk> I hate you so very much, OpenOffice!
 * daker is always faithful to his computer
<godbyk> The spreadsheet I've been typing numbers into by hand for the past 30 minutes just crashed.
<humphreybc-cell> Anyway she's going away skiing this weekend so I should be able to get stuff done
<godbyk> And their lame recovery thing did nothing for me.  Nothing!
<godbyk> Hate!
 * godbyk fumes.
<humphreybc-cell> Oh bummer!
<godbyk> I'm going back to vim and text files.
<humphreybc-cell> But to be yoga
<godbyk> And I'm gonna write a python script to crunch these numbers for me.
<humphreybc-cell> Fuck you android keyboard
 * daker don't trust cell phones
<humphreybc-cell> Lol
<daker> \o/
<daker> my lovely keyboard
<daker> :p
<daker> with big keys and big letters
<zkriesse>  lol
<humphreybc-cell> But to be totally honest, at the moment I'm focussing on OMG! stuff - trying to set up a business and new sites. This weekend I'm going to create a nmerchandisr store =/
<zkriesse> bunch of cooks
<godbyk> cool
 * humphreybc-cell has ginormous fingers and a tiny android keyboard 
<humphreybc-cell> Yeah it's cool but I feel bad having not done much manual stuff recently
<daker> i confirm your feelings
<daker> :p
<godbyk> I'm gonna zone out and watch a movie.  Should I go with The Road, Alice and Wonderland, or Shutter Island?
<daker> shutter Island
<daker> crasy movie
<godbyk> okay. shutter island it is. :)
<infosoft_> godbyk: I've reported a bug related to NetworkManager screenshot.
<jenkins> infosoft: can you please explain what is wrong with the network manager screenshot?
<jenkins> as far as I can tell the only difference is the icons and the "enable wireless" line. The icons don't show on the default theme
<infosoft> The screenshot included in manual has option Enable Networking, but NetworkManager now has also option Enable Wireless.
<jenkins> infosoft: the enable wireless has always been there I assume who ever took the screenshot did not have a wifi card
<infosoft> Oh, ok then
<infosoft> Sorry for that
<jenkins> I can soon redo it with the wifi line in
<jenkins> its nice to see people being observant :)
<infosoft> In the image above, the check box next to ``Enable Networking'' is currently selected; you can deselect it to disable all network connections. This may be useful if you need to shut off all wireless communication, such as when in an airplane.
<infosoft> That's not true
<jenkins> that is wrong
<infosoft> If you uncheck Enable networking, you disable wired connections
<jenkins> yep who ever wrote it got it wrong
<infosoft> Needs updating :) When is lucid-e2 freeze (editing freeze) deadline?
<jenkins> no idea :(
<jenkins> I will attach a new screenshot later
<infosoft> For some reasons I thought deadline is 29th of this month.
<infosoft> *think
<jenkins> that rings a bell but it thought it was last month
<infosoft> It's hard to translate when we don't know how much updates there will be :)
<infosoft> However it's good that I can instead of translating wrong entries just to add modified translations with these bugs fixed.
<jenkins> yep the translators do fix lots of bugs as they translate, alot of them are spotted because of that
<jenkins> dutchie: can we update the lucid-e2 template?
<jenkins> especially as that is now the translation focus
<dutchie> er
<dutchie> bloody hell, po4a
<dutchie> jenkins: can you see if the following command works for you?
<dutchie> po4a -v --no-translations --copyright-holder "The Ubuntu Manual Team" --package-name ubuntu-manual --package-version `bzr revno` po4a.conf
<jenkins> just going to pull and then I will try it
<jenkins> po4a: Couldn't determine the input document's charset. Please specify it on the command line.
<jenkins>  (non-ASCII char at ./default-apps/browsingtheweb.tex  :238)
<jenkins> not a clue what charater that is that line looks fine to me
<dutchie> stick a "-MUTF-8" in
<jenkins> it appears to be working, I have just thought does godbyk want to get the layout sported before the translators start work? So it is less work to release this edition
<jenkins> dutchie: before i do it should I pull the latest po files from launchpad as well?
<dutchie> yes
<jenkins> woops I will have to do it all again
<jenkins> right lets try again
<jenkins> dutchie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/467950/ what have I done wrong?
<jenkins> I have been called away be back in a bit
<dutchie> nothing
<dutchie> i don't know what's causing that
<jenkins> dutchie: I guess you are getting an error as well
<dutchie> the same one
<jenkins> hmm
<jenkins> dutchie: I am going to ask in #po4a on irc.oftc.net
<dutchie> already there :)
<jenkins> o there are loads of people
<dutchie> two of them are the same :)
<dutchie> and one is a bot
<jenkins> lol
<jenkins> and ones me and the other is you so there are 2 people who might be able to answer us
<jenkins> happy birthday for tomorrow dutchie
<dutchie> thanks
<jenkins> I have to go now should be back later, dutchie please let me know if you fix it
<jenkins> bye
<daker> !nowplaying
<daker> ouups
<infosoft> daker: wtf???
<daker> nothing :D
<nisshh> lol
<infosoft> !now_sitting
<daker> Xchat plugin
<daker> \o/
<daker> stupid plugin
<infosoft> I miss Konversation. After finishing translating manual I'll be glad to delete Ubuntu :D (I prefer Arch Linux + KDE)
<daker> i don't use KDE :)
<daker> i love Gnome & Gnome loves me
 * nisshh is loving gentoo + fluxbox!
<nisshh> fast as hell!
<infosoft> Fluxbox is nice too. I like e17, but it's still beta (or alpha) version.
<nisshh> infosoft: if you install gentoo properly (compile everything yourself, not use any binaries) its extremely fast :)
<nisshh> for comparison
<nisshh> on ubuntu i can start firefox in about 6-10 seconds
<nisshh> in gentoo i can start it in about 2-3
<infosoft> Compiling takes lots of time, but I don't have time :D I know about the speed.
<nisshh> infosoft: yea, but the compiling is worth it for the speed gain
<nisshh> infosoft: while compiling everything i just chrooted from ubuntu, so i can multitask
<infosoft> I still prefer Arch Linux. Not too geeky, not too user friendly :)
<nisshh> yea
<infosoft> Sometimes I need to connect projector, so I'm afraid that it may not work if I'd use environment without administration centre like KDE has. I tried Gnome + Arch. It was fast, but I wasn't able to listen music via USB speakers (while it worked perfectly while using KDE).
<nisshh> right
<nisshh> gentoo has everything i need, except flash and java are a serious problem to try and install
<thorwil> i used gentoo for quite a while, then i found stuff would break to often, costing me precious time to fix it
<infosoft> For working in office or somewhere else I'd choose Fedora (not Ubuntu, not Mint, not openSUSE). It's quite adorable, because it requires some knowledge + no need to compile packages (if you need to do tasks while on hurry). Arch is quite stable (sometimes more stable than Ubuntu) :)
<nisshh> thorwil: hmmm, hasnt for me yet, but then again iv only been using it for 2 weeks or so
<flan> Anyone else following the discussion on bug #1?
<flan> (Though I suppose it doesn't matter 'cause most of you are probably also subscribed to omgubuntu)
 * flan is a Debian loyalist.
 * flan used to be active with Arch, and still uses Gentoo for testing stuff.
<popey> i can't believe people still post to bug 1
<nisshh> flan: what about bug #1?
<popey> nobody says _anything_ new on that bug report
<nisshh> popey: i think i might have
<nisshh> i a long time ago
<thorwil> popey: there are too many comments on that bug, so people don't read what's there already, as they only have enough time to add their own oh-so important *fresh* insight!
<popey> indeed
<nisshh> agreed
<popey> LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME I'M TALKING NOW!
<nisshh> i believe this is the first of popey's rants that iv witnessed :)
<popey> hah
<flan> Well, yes, that's exactly what its discussion has become.
<flan> I'm not saying it's worth following (I just do it 'cause it's amusing).
 * nisshh goes and has a look at the comments on bug #1
<flan> But there was a link to an omgubuntu page with a Dell ad for Netbook Remix 9.10.
<thorwil> that's also what happened with the wm button "discussion". i guess the whole internet would shrink to a fraction if all that duplication would get thrown out
<flan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/07/best-advert-for-ubuntu-you-probably.html
<flan> WM button?
<nisshh> thorwil: exactly, i dont get why that was such a big deal, it was a very trivial change
<thorwil> flan: the omg! they are on the wrong side, in the wrong order thing
<flan> Oh, that.
<nisshh> flan i saw that earier today, its good ad :)
<flan> My only qualm with the buttons is that the ^ and v shapes are less intuitive than the old box form or Apple's +/-.
<flan> I keep my panels on the top and right sides of my display. ^ kinda suggests that the window will be iconified and v suggests it'll be zoomed.
<flan> (Relative to my layout)
<thorwil> flan: i had no problem getting used to the on the left, but i still mix up min/max sometimes. guess i have to patch my theme there
<flan> Ah. So I'm not alone.
<flan> Also, double-click-to-roll should be the default.
<flan> There's already a button for zooming.
<flan> And a button for always-on-top would be nice, since that one little thing could be a significant productivity plug over other OS's default (only) interfaces.
<flan> OSes'?
<flan> How does one pluralize and make OS possessive?
<thorwil> OSen's
<flan> Works for me.
<infosoft> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6lvZkv7hUI&feature=player_embedded  :D
<infosoft> Talking cat (for those who are bored to translate something :) ): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94WcWy67Kfw&feature=player_embedded
<daker> anyone using Radiotray/Xchat ?
<nisshh> nope
<nisshh> irssi for me
<daker> i wrote a small plugin for xchat that display radiotray song
<daker> something like this
 * daker is listening to Professor Green ft. Lily Allen - Just be good to green
<nisshh> cool
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/468045/
<jenkins> dutchie: did you solve the po4a bug?
<dutchie> jenkins: no
<jenkins> dutchie: :(
<jenkins> any luck in #po4a?
<dutchie> nothing
<dutchie> all that happened while you had left the room is dpm joined then left again
<jenkins> o right thats good :P
<jenkins> godbyk: do we have the command \textfeild in the manual? building lucid-e2 is erroring on it. I can't recall what we use instead
<jenkins> people are not building before pushing bug fixes :(
<godbyk> jenkins: yeah, \textfield (spelled correctly). :)
<jenkins> godbyk: yea just worked out it was spelt wrong
<jenkins> fixed the build errors now
<jenkins> godbyk: did you want to get lucid-e2 layout right before we updated the translations?
<jenkins> dutchie: I have a different error now
<godbyk> jenkins: once we're done fixing bugs, I'll probably go through and make sure the margin notes and other things are placed okay.
<jenkins> godbyk: thats what i thought my only concern is we have it as the translation focus and it is way out of date
<jenkins> dutchie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/468113/
<godbyk> why is it translation focus?  lucid-e1 should still be the translation focus, I think.
<godbyk> (e2 isn't in writing freeze yet)
<jenkins> I know ben set it a week ago.
<jenkins> and we have people translating it
<infosoft> godbyk: When will there be lucid-e2 writing freeze? P.S. Section about NetworkManager needs to be rewritten.
<jenkins> infosoft: I added to the bug
<jenkins> *it
<godbyk> infosoft: I don't know. The only date that I'm aware of is that it's to be released 29 July.
<godbyk> But even that was just an arbitrary date that was set eons ago.
<daker> godbyk, HELP!!
<infosoft> daker: Call 911
<godbyk> heh
<godbyk> what's up, daker?
<daker> ! I can't write on file `main.pdf'.
<daker> (Press Enter to retry, or Control-D to exit; default file extension is `.pdf')
<daker> by runing $ fmtutil --all the first time it solved the problem
<daker> but now it doesn't solve anything
<dutchie> jenkins: put "% po4a: environment fullwidth" before the offending line
<godbyk> I've seen that error in this channel before, but don't know how we solved it.
<godbyk> I think we wiped out the whole directory and checked it out from scratch or something.
<daker> ah i'll try
<godbyk> dutchie: yeah, there may be more commands and environments that we need to tell po4a about.
<godbyk> also, I need to pull in some code from the lucid-e1 branch to bring the e2 branch up to speed (wrt translation stuff).
<jenkins> dutchie: that fixes it, I fixed the other bug by running make on the manual
<godbyk> oh, and I need to update the e2 makefile, I guess. :-)
<dutchie> godbyk: as long as it's not complaining, we're fine
<dutchie> jenkins: oh, of course
 * dutchie notes that down
<dutchie> godbyk: have I asked before for a translations target?
<godbyk> dutchie: I don't recall.  What do you want 'make translations' to do?
<dutchie>  po4a -v --no-translations --copyright-holder "The Ubuntu Manual Team" --package-name ubuntu-manual --package-version `bzr revno` po4a.conf
<jenkins> shall we set the translation focus to back to lucid-e1
<dutchie> godbyk: that, but have the manual built first
<dutchie> otherwise it dies
<jenkins> dutchie: should it not be po4a -v -MUTF-8 --no-translations --copyright-holder "The Ubuntu Manual Team" --package-name ubuntu-manual --package-version `bzr revno` po4a.conf
<dutchie> oh yes
<dutchie> probably need that in there too
<dutchie> i hate unicode
<infosoft> dutchie: UTF8 is one of the best things in my life :)
<infosoft> You shouldn't... hate it :|
<dutchie> it's a real pain to deal with
<dutchie> i don't really hate unicode, i hate the fact that there are multiple encodings and you have to deal with that
<infosoft> It's a lot better than ASCII. Multiple unicode encodings? Do you mean UTF8 and UTF16?
<dutchie> multiple encodings at all
<dutchie> iso-8859-x, ascii, ebcdic, utf-8, utf-16
<dutchie> can't we just all agree to use one and not care about it?
<godbyk> that's what unicode is all about. :)
<infosoft> I agree with that. UTF8 is the best :D
<dutchie> but not everyone uses it yet, so there are headaches
<dutchie> like the -MUTF-8
<infosoft> There are headaches when someone uses UTF8 with BOM (especially in programming; because of BOM some applications doesn't work)
<dutchie> every time i've written a program that has to deal with unicode, it's been a pain
<infosoft> BOM is the source of all bad things.
<jenkins> unless anyone objects in the next 15 minutes I will change the translation focus back to lucid-e1, it seams silly to have people trying to do stuff that will change
<jenkins> dutchie: how do I go about updating lanchpad with the new po files?
<dutchie> just commit & push
<dutchie> it should be set up right to auto-import
<jenkins> I thought it was on manual import as auto import messed things up
<dutchie> dunno
<dutchie> don't remember
<jenkins> any idea what i do to make it import?
<jenkins> it appears to be on auto import going on https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+imports
<jenkins> two minutes time translations back to lucid-e1
<jenkins> changed the focus to lucid-e1
<jenkins> why on lucid-e1 is greek got 1390 untranslated strings? and german is not complete
<jenkins> neither is english ul
<jenkins> *uk
<jenkins> launchpad is bad :(
<daker> Lauchpad is the Best Open source app
<jenkins> dutchie/ godbyk go to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+imports?start=0&batch=50 and look there are loads of imports that need review now. there were not a minute ago
<godbyk> jenkins: you better not have done anything to piss off the translators.. :-)
<jenkins> I hope not, I am trying not to I have been palying with lucid-e2 and changed the focus (which made sense)
<jenkins> whos an admin for the manual team?
<godbyk> launchpad's translation stuff is all mysterious and scary.
<zkriesse> jenkins: probably humphrey
<godbyk> I don't understand how it works, how it's *supposed* to work, etc.
<godbyk> it just breaks all the time and there seems to be nothing I can do about it.
<godbyk> jenkins: I can do some things. What do you need?
<jenkins> I agree godbyk I need someone who is an admin to look at the above page ^ and aprove everything to the right place
<godbyk> Looks like I can only mark things as Deleted, Needs Review, or Blocked.
<jenkins> same
<jenkins> dutchie: ^^
<godbyk> I think a *Launchpad* admin had to help us with this last time.
<godbyk> Maybe ask in #launchpad for some help?
<jenkins> may be I am disliking launchpad and translations
<jenkins> godbyk: both you and i are not admins but josh is
<jenkins> he should be able to do it
<godbyk> jenkins: ah.
<godbyk> jenkins: We should have them make us admins so we can break things, too. :-)
<jenkins> well only ben can make admins as he is the project owner
<dutchie> hmmm
<godbyk> dutchie: fix it!  :)
<jenkins> dutchie: lanuchpad broke it :)
<dutchie> i can only do deleted, needs review and blocked too
<dutchie> can someone else go and ask in #launchpad? i'm trying to create a virtual transport business in simutrans ;)
 * jenkins asks
<jenkins> what other places can we use for translations? I don't like launchpad
<daker> transifex ?
<dutchie> the "write our own" idea has appeared once or twice
<jenkins> do other projects have problems with translations in launchpad? or are we using it wrong?
<infosoft> There isn't much time left until Ubuntu 10.10 release. Will we be able to prepare lucid-e2? :)
<jenkins> lucid is an lts so i guess we will release it later like canonical do with a new disk with all the updates
<c7p> what happened with the bug contest ?
<godbyk> not sure.  you'd have to ask humphreybc.
<c7p> ok
<c7p> btw i have to say that the Greek community is very excited about the manual and thanks all of it's contributors
<godbyk> cool. glad to hear it!
<c7p> godbyk what will we do with the mail notification ?
<godbyk> well, I can send out the email if you want to write something.
<c7p> ok i can right a small text
<c7p> will it be sth like Dear reader, etcc
<c7p> or Dear $name, $name=variable for name ?
<c7p> godbyk: ping
<godbyk> c7p: pong
<c7p> can i write in the message our ML's address so if someone wants to contribute to the project send a mail there ?
<jenkins> godbyk: / dutchie can you take up the problem with https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/+imports?start=0&batch=50 as I don't think I will have much time in the next few days
<godbyk> c7p: Sure!
<godbyk> jenkins: I think the last time I talked to the launchpad guys they had to do something, but I don't recall what.
<dutchie> jenkins: did you get a reply from #launchpad?
<jenkins> nope I did not get a reply
<dutchie> irc is so reliable and efficient :)
<jenkins> lol, not sure how long i was on I am so busy at  the moment
<c7p> do you have to be subscribed to ML so you can send a mail to it or not ?
<dutchie> it ends up in the moderation queue if you're not subscribed
<c7p> which means ?
<dutchie> it will end up being sent
<jenkins> one of the moderators has to aprove it first
<c7p> ok cool then thx
<c7p> godbyk: i send you the prototype mail, you can send it to dear readers :P
<godbyk> c7p: yep!
<c7p> nice
<godbyk> c7p: What should the subject line be?
<c7p> Το εγχειρίδιο "Ξεκινώντας με το Ubuntu 10.04" είναι πλέον διαθέσιμο
<c7p> is it to long ?
<godbyk> works for me
<c7p> ok
<godbyk> c7p: I've sent the email.
<godbyk> We'll see what happens. :)
<c7p> great job
<c7p> it works
<c7p> a friend of mine received the mail
<godbyk> Good!
<daker> debian's website is really VERY POOR
<c7p> night all
<daker> good night c7p
<c7p> ty
#ubuntu-manual 2010-07-24
<daker> godbyk, are you around ?
<daker> thorwil, hi
<thorwil> hi!
<daker> i need n° 4
<daker> if yoy have time!!!
<daker> s/yoy/you
<thorwil> daker: number 4 form the morocco set got the loco vote?
<daker> yes
<thorwil> good choice
<daker> thanks
<thorwil> daker: do you want "ma" or "morocco" in there?
<thorwil> when i created the set, the ubuntu font wasn't in beta. so now it's simple to do
<daker> 1 - with the logo like the then n°4
<daker> and one with "ubuntu-ma the Moroccan Team"+ the logo
<daker> wait our leader is here
<daker> i'll talk to him
<thorwil> daker: in a just a few minutes, i will have it with no addition, with "ma" and with "morocco"
<daker> oki
<thorwil> actually, gonna a bit later, dinner time :)
<daker> take your time
<thorwil> daker: mail send. note that the SVGs are in the same rather large scale as the official ubuntu logo file. are you comfortable with exporting PNGs yourself?
<daker> thorwil, inkscape is hard for me
<thorwil> daker: you only need to open the file, go File -> Export Bitmap. "Drawing" should be pre-selected. then just define the desired size, path and hit export
<daker> oki
<daker> Well it works
<daker> thank you very very much
<daker> :D
<thorwil> daker: you're welcome :)
<thorwil> daker: mainly as backup: https://code.launchpad.net/~t-w-/+junk/ubuntu_morocco
<daker> cool thanks
<ChrisWoollard> Hello all.
<ChrisWoollard> It is really annoying. Somebody has editted a bunch to tex files and spelt application wrong. So now it doesn't compile again.
<daker> hi ChrisWoollard
<daker> somebody, Who ?
<ChrisWoollard> Hello
<ChrisWoollard> No idea
<ChrisWoollard> I am trying to fix it.
<daker> it's appear on rev 138 line 130
<dutchie> bzr blame will tell you
<godbyk> It is annoying when people put syntax errors in the doc.
<ChrisWoollard> Ok. I have fixed it.
<ChrisWoollard> I have pushed the changes back
<godbyk> Not just because it breaks the build, but also because it makes me trust them not to have added other errors that don't break the build.  (Spelling and grammar errors in the text, for instance.)
<godbyk> If it becomes too much of a problem, we may have to restrict who can commit.
<daker> godbyk, +1
<ChrisWoollard> +1
<ChrisWoollard> I always thought that procedure was to test comile before commiting
<ChrisWoollard> It had to either be Jason Cook or Luke Jenning. They are the only people to have commited since I last did. I know it worked then.
<godbyk> It is a best practice / proper procedure.  But there's no way to enforce it.
<ChrisWoollard> Never mind.
<ChrisWoollard> question.
<ChrisWoollard> Should toolbar be tool-bar or toolbar?
<dutchie> one word
<dutchie> no hyphens
<ChrisWoollard> lovely
<ChrisWoollard> tnx
<daker> godbyk, is the decision is taken about the format ?
<daker> i didn't see anything about the example
<daker> s
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: This is pretty helpful for those types of questions: http://library.gnome.org/devel/gdp-style-guide/stable/wordlist.html.en
<godbyk> I've agreed with their style choices on the ones I've glanced at.
<godbyk> daker: No decision yet. I think we're still waiting for people to create examples in the various formats so we can compare them.
<ChrisWoollard> That was what I was looking for the other day but couldn't find it
<godbyk> Personally, I'm leaning toward docbook at the moment.
<godbyk> ChrisWoollard: yeah, it's buried pretty deep.  I ended up Googling for it.
<godbyk> We should incorporate a lot of that into our own style guide some day.
<daker> godbyk, thanks
#ubuntu-manual 2010-07-25
<ChrisWoollard> Goodnight all. See you in a week (approx)
<ChrisWoollard> or possibly tomorrow
<daker> funny http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5k8ncasGwU
 * daker is listening to Bob Marley - No woman no cry
 * nisshh is listening to: The Prodigy - Omen
 * daker is listening to Flo Rida ft. David Guetta - Club can't handle me
<daker> hi EgyParadox
<daker> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-arabic-manual
<c7p> daker: ping
<daker> c7p, pong
<c7p> i got a question, the statics on the link you gave me the other day ( http://stats.ubuntu-manual.org/downloads/?id=23 ) are for the Greek and English manual together or only for the Greek ?
<daker> only the greek
<c7p> ok ty for the info
<daker> nop
<c7p> btw the page is very nice :P
<daker> thanks & the statistics are nice :p
<c7p> yap
<godbyk> c7p: There have been 4 copies of the book downloaded from the lulu.com site, and 1 print copy sold.
<c7p> oh great :P
<c7p> i was about to ask about lulu, you are in my mind xD
<thorwil> godbyk: if c7p is right, you better not move the furniture
<c7p> lol
<godbyk> lol
<godbyk> Oops.. must've bumped something. ;-)
<thorwil> :)
#ubuntu-manual 2011-07-18
<benonsoftware> Hi all
#ubuntu-manual 2011-07-23
<benonsoftware> godbyk: Hay Kevin
<godbyk> benonsoftware: Hey.
<benonsoftware> godbyk: Just got your email. I'm learning Django at the moment and I have made a dozen other websites with HTML and WordPress
<godbyk> cool
<benonsoftware> godbyk: So what do I do to get started helping with ubuntu-manual.org devel?
<godbyk> let me sketch up a list of things we'll need the site to do for us.  then we can figure out what framework/system would be most helpful to use.  then you can start on the code.
<benonsoftware> godbyk: Thanks, at the moment I perfear the test.ubuntu-manual.org site to the main one
<godbyk> yeah. I think we just never got around to actually *testing* that site.  it might be a good starting point.  I'll have to take a look at it.
<benonsoftware> godbyk: Ok
<godbyk> we'll definitely want an administration system for the site so that people other than me can post new PDFs and handle other site responsibilities.
<godbyk> (it's never good if I'm the only one who can do something!)
<benonsoftware> godbyk: Haaa. WordPress is a good back end for that type of thing. We would just need to find a nice template
<godbyk> I'm not sure if wordpress is quite smart enough for what I'd like.
<godbyk> we do some slightly fancier things with language detection and the like.
<godbyk> maybe there are enough wordpress plugins that it would work. we'll have to see.
<benonsoftware> godbyk: Yeah. We I thoght that would be the problem
<benonsoftware> godbyk: I'll just be 10 mins. I'm just getting lunch
<godbyk> np
<godbyk> I'll probably have to head to bed soonish. I have to actually get up earlier tomorrow. :-(
<benonsoftware> godbyk: Sorry, I'm back now
<benonsoftware> godbyk: So at the moment what is the website built with?
<godbyk> the ubuntu-manual.org site is just some hand-written php code.
<godbyk> I *think* the test site uses Django, but I may be misremembering.
<benonsoftware> godbyk: So do we at one stage want to switch the website to Django?
<godbyk> we could go with django.
<godbyk> as crazy as the language is, my web host actually works a lot better with php.
<benonsoftware> godbyk: What are the other options at the moment?
<godbyk> (they don't have mod_python yet, so I think the django stuff runs a bit slower.)
<benonsoftware> godbyk: What is the current host. I **think** it is Dreamhost from a WhoIs
<godbyk> there are some php frameworks that are similar to django.  see code igniter for an example.
<godbyk> Yeah, it's Dreamhost.
<benonsoftware> godbyk: How does the current site get updated/changed? eg a new release?
<godbyk> each new release of the manual?  I hand-edit a variety of php files.  It's a bit of a mess, currently.
<benonsoftware> godbyk: When is the next release due or when are they released?
<godbyk> I don't recall the date for the next release.  I think it's a month or two out.
<benonsoftware> godbyk: Ah ok. Se what can I do to help with the website dev?
<godbyk> Why don't you take a look at the test site.  See what's there and if anything appears to be missing or non-functional.
<godbyk> I'll try to make some notes over the next few days of what I'd like the website to be able to do.
<benonsoftware> godbyk: Well first on the test site I can only download the 10.04 2nd edition.But when I click download I get a 404
<godbyk> right
<godbyk> I think the test site was last updated about a year ago.
<benonsoftware> godbyk: Oh ok then :)
<benonsoftware> godbyk: But when I try to change the lang it is still English
<godbyk> probably no translations yet.
<godbyk> can you email me the list when you're finished?
<godbyk> I need to head to bed.
<benonsoftware> godbyk: Ok thanks.
<godbyk> thanks for your help, benonsoftware!
<benonsoftware> godbyk: That's fine. I love building websites :)
<benonsoftware> Question: Is there some where I can buy the manual as a hard copy?
#ubuntu-manual 2011-07-24
<benonsoftware> godbyk: Hi
<issyl0> godbyk: Ping..
<issyl0> Or indeed anyone involved in the manual: ping.
<godbyk> issyl0: pong (if it's not too late)
#ubuntu-manual 2012-07-19
<c7p> hello :) !
<hannie> hey c7p
<hannie> hi god
<hannie> hi godbyk
<hannie> ay, that tab
<c7p> what's up ?
<hannie> but of cours I can also say hello to god (no blasphemy)
<c7p> hehe
<hannie> c7p, I just wanted to say hello. Sorry if I disturbed you
<c7p> nope i wanted to say just hello too
<hannie> I was just busy installing quantal alpha2 in VB
<c7p> sounds good :D
<hannie> If everything works fine, I might put some information on the m/list tomorrow
<godbyk> hannie: I don't mind if you call me god. ;-)
<c7p> hey godbyk
<godbyk> c7p: hey.
<c7p> we have a happy translation meeting right now
<c7p> one question
<c7p> the `` '' shound be maintained  or "translated"
<godbyk> You should change them to whatever quotation marks are used in typesetting Greek.
<c7p> so latex doesn't change them automatically to the right quotation mark ?
<godbyk> Nope, 'fraid not.
<godbyk> At least, it doesn't change the `` and ''.
<godbyk> There is a package that provides a command for quotation marks, but we haven't been using it.
<c7p> ok no worries
<c7p> let's say we have this
<c7p>  ``http://'' followed by one or more names that identify the address. One example is ``\url{http://www.ubuntu.com/}.''
<godbyk> If we used that package, we could write \enquote{This text is in quotation marks.} instead of ``This text is in quotation marks.''
<godbyk> Then when translating, you could leave the \enquote command but translate the "This text.." bit.
<c7p> oh that's not nice
<godbyk> And the quotation marks would be appropriate for your language.
<c7p> i prefer the current situation
<c7p> ok thx
<godbyk> Yeah, it's a toss-up. The \enquote command does some other nice things, too, but probably not ones we encounter enough for it to be useful.
<c7p> so the  " " are maintained
<godbyk> You can change the `` and '' marks to your own style of quotation marks.
<godbyk> The \url can be adjusted to point to a Greek-language site, too, if you like.
<c7p> great, thx Kevin
<c7p> god !
<godbyk> So you could write: «http://» followed by one or more... (translated, of course).
<c7p> cool
#ubuntu-manual 2013-07-16
<CarstenG> Hi at all
<hannie> hi CarstenG
<CarstenG> Hi Hannie
<hannie> Are you busy with the manual at the moment?
<CarstenG> Is it possible, that this channel is not anymore logged on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com?
<CarstenG> No, not at the moment.
<CarstenG> We have finished the German translation and Kevin wants to publish it.
<hannie> ah, together with the French translation probably
<CarstenG> maybe.
<CarstenG> He might be very busy.
<hannie> the channel is still logged (July 16th, 2013)
<CarstenG> mmmh, there is no file on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/07/16/ ...
<CarstenG> and 15, and 14 ...
<CarstenG> So I thought, there is an error...
<hannie> you mean ubuntu-manual log
<hannie> In this header I see IRC logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<CarstenG> yes.
<hannie> But you are right, there is no ubuntu-manual in the logs
<CarstenG> Yeah, on 11th, there was a log, beginning with 12th is no log...
<hannie> Yes, you are right...
<hannie> Time to ask the boss :)
<CarstenG> I'm missing the ChanServ in the channel...
<CarstenG> I guess, he is responsible for logging.
#ubuntu-manual 2013-07-19
<phillw> does that reply mean there is a manual person on here?
